# Epistle of Mathetes to Diognetus



## blhowes (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm going through James White's series on church history. As he mentions different early church writings, I'd like to see if I can find a copy online for reference purposes. In the 3rd lesson, he talked about the Didache, which I was able to get a copy of. In this next lesson, I can't quite make out what he's referring to. It sounds like he's saying the "Epistle to Diagnesius", but my spelling must be off 'cause I can't find anything online. Does that sound familiar to anybody?

[Edited on 1-4-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Philip A (Jan 3, 2005)

It is the Epistle of Mathetes to Diognetus, and can be found in volume I of the early church fathers, which is available on the CCEL site HERE

(If you are unfamiliar with navigating CCEL, click on the pink arrows next to each section, in this case MATHETES, to expand the contents)

Great series, isn't it!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> It is the Epistle of Mathetes to Diognetus, and can be found in volume I of the early church fathers, which is available on the CCEL site HERE


Thank-you very much. 



> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> Great series, isn't it!


Yes, I'm enjoying it immensely. 

In I think it was the first lesson, he described me pretty accurately. He said most Christians know very little what happened in church history between the apostlic times and the reformation - its like a big black hole. I'm hoping to fill that void a little.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I'm going through James White's series on church history. As he mentions different early church writings, I'd like to see if I can find a copy online for reference purposes. In the 3rd lesson, he talked about the Didache, which I was able to get a copy of. In this next lesson, I can't quite make out what he's referring to. It sounds like he's saying the "Epistle to Diagnesius", but my spelling must be off 'cause I can't find anything online. Does that sound familiar to anybody?



Where did you get the series? I can't find it.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> Where did you get the series? I can't find it.


They're at http://www.prbc.org/Sermons2.htm


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> ...




Thanks Bob!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4ndr3w_
> Thanks Bob!


----------



## DTK (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I'm going through James White's series on church history. As he mentions different early church writings, I'd like to see if I can find a copy online for reference purposes. In the 3rd lesson, he talked about the Didache, which I was able to get a copy of. In this next lesson, I can't quite make out what he's referring to. It sounds like he's saying the "Epistle to Diagnesius", but my spelling must be off 'cause I can't find anything online. Does that sound familiar to anybody?


*Mathetes to Diognetus:* As long then as the former time endured, He permitted us to be borne along by unruly impulses, being drawn away by the desire of pleasure and various lusts. This was not that He at all delighted in our sins, but that He simply endured them; nor that He approved the time of working iniquity which then was, but that He sought to form a mind conscious of righteousness, so that being convinced in that time of our unworthiness of attaining life through our own works, it should now, through the kindness of God, be vouchsafed to us; and having made it manifest that in ourselves we were unable to enter into the kingdom of God, we might through the power of God be made able. But when our wickedness had reached its height, and it had been clearly shown that its reward, punishment and death, was impending over us; and when the time had come which God had before appointed for manifesting His own kindness and power, how the one love of God, through exceeding regard for men, did not regard us with hatred, nor thrust us away, nor remember our iniquity against us, but showed great long-suffering, and bore with us, *He Himself took on Him the burden of our iniquities, He gave His own Son as a ransom for us, the holy One for transgressors, the blameless One for the wicked, the righteous One for the unrighteous, the incorruptible One for the corruptible, the immortal One for them that are mortal. For what other thing was capable of covering our sins than His righteousness? By what other one was it possible that we, the wicked and ungodly, could be justified, than by the only Son of God? O sweet exchange (substitution)! O unsearchable operation! O benefits surpassing all expectation! that the wickedness of many should be hid in a single righteous One, and that the righteousness of One should justify many transgressors!* Having therefore convinced us in the former time that our nature was unable to attain to life, and having now revealed the Savior who is able to save even those things which it was [formerly] impossible to save, by both these facts He desired to lead us to trust in His kindness, to esteem Him our Nourisher, Father, Teacher, Counselor, Healer, our Wisdom, Light, Honor, Glory, Power, and Life, so that we should not be anxious concerning clothing and food. _Ante-Nicene Fathers: Volume I, Mathetes to Diognetus_, Chapter 9.

I regard him as giving one of the earliest, post-apostolic expressions to the doctrine of penal substitutionary atonement.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## blhowes (Jan 3, 2005)

David,
Its really neat to read some of the early writings, especially the kind of stuff you highlighted.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DTK (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> David,
> Its really neat to read some of the early writings, especially the kind of stuff you highlighted.
> Thanks,
> Bob


Thanks, the early church fathers are simply an area of church history that I enjoy, and it's a delight when I see someone else who shares that interest.

Blessings,
DTK


----------

